
Bronze Age Homes Unearthed in East Anglia - Mz
http://historicengland.org.uk/news-and-features/news/bronze-age-homes-unearthed-in-east-anglia
======
simplicio
Is there a theory why so many archaeology stories show up on the front page of
HN? I'm not complaining (I like reading about the topic), but most of the
other frequent topics are stuff that are of pretty obvious interest to the
tech-crowd.

Kinda puzzling that the one exception (that I've noticed, anyways) is
archaeology.

------
mhurron
Having had the opportunity some time ago to visit that area, I'm sure they are
referred to as the new developments.

~~~
xufi
Interesting. What did you think of them? ive always wanted to visit that part
of the world

